# Cherish UK - scans and bloods



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

I thought this might help any of you in the midlands who're looking for somewhere to have scans and bloods. I've been to Cherish UK today for bloods and they're amazing! Diana (the nurse and sonographer) got me in very quickly and they're able to scan, 7 days a week - often on the same day or next day! They charge £80 for a weekday scan, £100 for a saturday scan and £120 for a Sunday but they're well worth it! It's certainly made the stress of finding a clinic to scan me through my DE cycle so much easier.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hiyyah


Can I suggest you post their contact details so that they are to hand for anyone?


Thanks,


Ruth


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh - yes! Sorry
http://cherish-uk.com/
Telephone 07580 611 879
Email [email protected]
Address 24 High Street, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands, B72 1UX

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

